# salt fork 2-24-13



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hit the morning glory ramp about 8:30 am with I-WALL-I, lake was mostly covered with ice( about 1/2''-3/4'') had to bust through it and make some wake to get it broken up enough to fish! marked good bait balls with fish close by in the channel by the dam...fished HARD for several hrs fighting a tough wind and cold with some snow/sleet mixed in for good measure ZILCH,NADA ,NOTHING!!! Had 2 hits on the new "snap rap" but no hook-ups...i would consider writing this lake off but my campsite 2 miles away is paid for till 2014..i may consider going to seneca soon if things dont pan out at the fork. I KNOW there are eyes there but man its a tough lake these days!! did see a couple other diehards show up, hope they did better than us!!



P.S. SF outdoors told us saturday afternoon the lake was ice free...not even close bud!!! Luckily the new paint job withstood the ice breaking without a scratch...bad-a$$ paint i must say!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Good times as always, Jeff! It is tough to be out in "perfect" EYE weather and get :S, don't know whats up with that lake.. glad that bad a$$ paintjob withstood the icebreaking, boat looks great! Thank God for a heater! The fingers were def. feeling the wind chill. Got home in time to tailgate for the Buckeye game! We'll get em next time! On a positive note, we've had the boat out in every month the last 2 winters, including Christmas morning!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yep, always a HOOT when the Jeff's are out haha! ice-fished thursday n friday, boat fished sunday, gotta love OHIO(or leave!)

PS who the HECK fishes on Christmas morning??? oh yeah, WE DO!!! sometimes getting older isnt all bad!!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

You guy's are HARD CORE ! I wish you would get into them... Being out there this time of year is not easy, least to say being at Saltfork where the eye fishing has been crap for a long while now. I think your doing all the right things at the wrong lake. Hit Tappen or Seneca with the same effort and you'd have something to show for all the on water time.

I just don't have the faith at Saltfork anymore to hook up in hard times.
Best wish's - give em hell.....


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Are u at crazy 8 campground? The only spot I've caught saugeye on salt fork was off of the big point in between sugartree marina and the stone house. On worm harness with leaches. All fish were small.


----------



## knox_angler (Feb 19, 2013)

I have always had good luck at the dam running the bottom, but I have always done much better at the rocky shoreline just below the lodge & cabins.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

eyes1501 said:


> Are u at crazy 8 campground? The only spot I've caught saugeye on salt fork was off of the big point in between sugartree marina and the stone house. On worm harness with leaches. All fish were small.


no i'm at hillview acers on rt 22, my neighbors here in dover are part owners of crazy 8, great people just didnt want to be neighbors there too!! i think its time to spend the extra time to learn seneca, i hear good things about it but only been there a few times. a guy that camps near me does well there and has invited me to go with him...


----------



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> no i'm at hillview acers on rt 22, my neighbors here in dover are part owners of crazy 8, great people just didnt want to be neighbors there too!! i think its time to spend the extra time to learn seneca, i hear good things about it but only been there a few times. a guy that camps near me does well there and has invited me to go with him...


i fish saltfork quite a bit for the eyes. i know its hard to do with ice chunks everywere. but have you tryed fishing a little shallower... last year my buddy and i were fishing right after ice out water temp was about 43. before they really started spawning. we stuck a couple a eight pound pigs. in about two ft of water pitching to the shorelines. like you would be bass fishing. using spoons. we fished all day and only got three bites two, fish were 28-29in. and the third was prob 22in. but they were real shallow..


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Ironhead, love those early shallow PIGGIES!! With water temp. at 32.8, it might be a little early, but we sure will be trying... re-read the earlier post about EYE fishing at the fork on a decline, hate to see it, but its true!


----------

